# Turmeric for Dementia Prevention



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's some information about the use of the spice/supplement Turmeric for the prevention of dementia, Alzheimer's and memory loss......http://www.newsmaxhealth.com/headlin...mo_code=E8C5-1 __________________


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 2, 2012)

That's very cool, I don't enjoy Indian food, but I do enjoy lots of other food on that list


----------

